# Collected my new car used car today



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

It's not as fast as the tt no way :x lol


----------



## johnnyquango (May 3, 2010)

Sandy said:


> It's not as fast as the tt no way :x lol


What did you get mate?


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

johnnyquango said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > It's not as fast as the tt no way :x lol
> ...


 Decided against the R32 and just got myself a gti with just under 67000 DSG paddle shift full leather newly refurbished alloy wheels looks and drives nice. Was blasting it back to London but it wasn't as quick as me tt  but 265 bhp and 200 is a huge difference but needs must as family situation changing. Shame I couldn't keep the tt as I so loves it


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

As you say needs must. Lovely looking motor. Great choice and enjoy matey. 8)

Paul


----------



## johnnyquango (May 3, 2010)

Yep looks very nice sandy.


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Paulj100 said:


> As you say needs must. Lovely looking motor. Great choice and enjoy matey. 8)
> 
> Paul


 Yes Paul or else I'd never part with the tt 



johnnyquango said:


> Yep looks very nice sandy.


 Cheers johnny, it's not what I wanted but it'll do for now


----------



## w32aphex (Sep 21, 2014)

I do like those wheels.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Good choice just needs a remap now :twisted:


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

w32aphex said:


> I do like those wheels.


 Thanks I did get them to refurb the wheels as they had slight markings in the front and they did the set of 4 which was good.


YELLOW_TT said:


> Good choice just needs a remap now :twisted:


 yellow that's exactly what I was thinking lol 
Now I need to know where from and if it's the ecu or dsg that gets the remap?. 
What should I be looking at paying for these?.
Sports mode drops the gear down to second and it sounds awful


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Should can map both the ecu and the DSG but it is the ecu that will give the best gains I will be going for the APR map on my Golf


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Should can map both the ecu and the DSG but it is the ecu that will give the best gains I will be going for the APR map on my Golf


 I'll have to find out the cost and where from?.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Sandy said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Should can map both the ecu and the DSG but it is the ecu that will give the best gains I will be going for the APR map on my Golf
> ...


I use Awesome in Manchester I think there is 20% off until the end of The month


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

I've seen a 600 price tag on the re map 
Is this correct?.


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

Enjoy the GTi

I've got a mk6 GTi 8)


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

mwad said:


> Enjoy the GTi
> 
> I've got a mk6 GTi 8)


 Hi mwad, Thanks I'll try  
It's nice and smooth to drive unlike the TT but need more power lol


----------



## dextter (Oct 29, 2007)

It`s like watching re-wind for me Sandy; owned a Mk V GTI a few years ago now (manual), and it was a great car ! 8)

Sandy, from experience, DO NOT underestimate what Yellow is telling you about the APR re-map; honestly mate, it transforms the car....!

I also had mine done at Awesome, about 8 years ago now, and seriously, I could feel the difference just having pulled off the forecourt at Awesome. I`ve had a few remaps done over the years, but NEVER did a simple remap make so much difference to any car I`ve had as that one did.

Get it done Sandy, and enjoy the car mate; really pleased you`ve made a great choice of car there bud ! 8)

Edit: Be nice if you could stick some 18` Monza`s on it now, or 18`BBS alloys. It won`t ruin the ride one iota, but will look quite a bit better. Again, I know this from experience :wink:


----------



## simno44 (Aug 25, 2012)

Sandy.. Mind me asking what TT you went from?

I'm about to venture into the world of R32 from my 180 Quattro roadster. And I'm wondering what the performance difference may be. (Test driving tomorrow)


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

simno44 said:


> Sandy.. Mind me asking what TT you went from?
> 
> I'm about to venture into the world of R32 from my 180 Quattro roadster. And I'm wondering what the performance difference may be. (Test driving tomorrow)


Hi simno, not at all  
I went from a 225 remapped to 265 bhp to a lower powered 200 bhp gti but im sure it'll grow on me and your gonna be Cheshire grinning from side to side when you floor the R believe you me.
only issue is fuel but if your not worried about expense then go for it as I almost did but people pissing me off and I changed my mind and went for the gti which is a better handler. 
Good luck and do let us know how it went?.

Cheers

sandy


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

dextter said:


> It`s like watching re-wind for me Sandy; owned a Mk V GTI a few years ago now (manual), and it was a great car ! 8)
> 
> Sandy, from experience, DO NOT underestimate what Yellow is telling you about the APR re-map; honestly mate, it transforms the car....!
> 
> ...


 paid 7k for it and happy it has 18 inch 225 40 18 wrapped with Avon new 

Seriously want to get a re map but the price is really gettimf me worked up :x 
Can't keep two cars or I would just keep my tt till the little one coming into this world grows up but sadly not the case.

Glad a few of you guys think I've made the right or good choice as I couldn't think of or find anything else suited to my needs  
I know the potential of a re map but for something like £600 I have to think thrice as the misses won't approve it at this moment in time. Maybe give it 6 months and see if I can scrape a few quid together


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Wow this car feels fast ragging it down the M1 but still need more horses


----------



## Bbuk (Jan 18, 2015)

move up to the m3 terriorty plenty of horse power there.

I got ur pm, I cant reply so email me


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Bbuk said:


> move up to the m3 terriorty plenty of horse power there.
> 
> I got ur pm, I cant reply so email me


I could have but the little one has priority 

Replied to pm.


----------

